# My county show



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

This may sound lame to some of yall since y'all go to halls first show and come home winning every class your in. But its amazing news for me. Its my third year showing goats but I got 2nd in my class of whethers!!!!! Out if 16 I was so excited. It was my first time in a champion drive. And then the next day I went to see show my crafts did and I got grand on both my pictures!!!! My hanging bench got 2nd and it sold within 10 mins of the sale opening. And my other crafts did really well too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

And the breeder of my whether think he might possibly have a chance at a major show!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations!! Way to go!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't do any type of showing so I think this is amazing! Congratulations! What I can't comprehend is how it is fair season where you are right now - I'm in New England!


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm with SalteyLove,.. I'm in NE Kansas and we've had blizzard like conditions since 6 am here! And it's not gonna stop anytime soon! Lol. Our fair is in mid-July every year!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats!! Got any pictures?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Lol when you live in southTexas you can have them pretty much any time of the yeah 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hers a few showing. when I get the pics on my laptop from my camera I'll post more. Thanks yall!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Your goat looks really nice


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Your welcome


----------

